# Carbon scrubber questions



## Pot Belly (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like I'm going to have to build an in-line carbon scrubber for my exhaust. I found activated carbon in bulk from a supplier, so amount of medium is not a concern.

My exhaust duct is 6" round. I'm planning to use a section of 8" pipe with 6" reducers on either end. I'll use some 1/4" hardware mesh and poly type filter media on both ends at the reducer to hold all the carbon inside. The carbon will be poured inside and will be a solid core of pellets.  I plan to pull the air through this "core" of carbon 8 inches in diameter, and at least 1 to 2 feet(?).  Or 6 inches?  IDK.........

It will resemble a "glass pack" muffler on the outside when complete, but it won't have a hollow core.

My questions: 

For roughly 120 cfm of air, what length of 8" carbon core would I need to sufficiently reduce odors?  I know the longer the filter, the more reduction in air flow.

How long does the carbon last effectively for this application?

Is it necessary to pre-filter inlet air to keep the microscopic pores of the carbon clean?

Does the carbon really eliminate the "weed and related odors" smell?


----------



## King Bud (Dec 22, 2007)

> Does the carbon really eliminate the "weed and related odors" smell?


Yes, carbon will actually absorb/trap the smell (as opposed to covering it up). My homemade carbon filter made the room smell of carbon for a couple weeks, but after that it just smelled fresh. For me, the smell of carbon is just as suspicious as the smell of marijuana. :shocked:


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 24, 2007)

Bumping this one.  I need some kind of inline scrubber, but need some more input from those experienced with pellet type activated carbon scrubbers.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 25, 2007)

Some great info here, for those who didn't know.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Dec 26, 2007)

I did a similar thing with a 5 gallon bucket,  4" hole in lid and bottom,  4" intake, and 4" exhaust...I ran a 4" inline fan to pull the air thru the activated carbon pellets, exhausting the air outside the grow room...worked fine for up to 6 plants for the 3-4 months I used it...I couldnt smell a thing outside the grow room...inside those White Widow Ladies smelled like a sweet pine/lemon forest...


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys for your input.  

I don't have room inside the growspace to have a bulky scrubber aparatus.  It has to be inline configuration out of the box.

Puffin - your idea on the bucket is a good one.  I'll be working on my set-up soon and I'll update when I do.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 11, 2008)

Pot Belly, I used the carbon scrubbed 'inline', and outside of the box with good results (fan sits ontop of scrubber, pushing air through it), it's just more efficient to use it the other way. 

I could've sworn I posted this comment :huh: :stoned:


----------



## Pot Belly (Jan 12, 2008)

I do see that that design would be more efficient with air entering the filter from the outside and not the inside.

I haven't built mine yet, but will soon.  Will still post filter and results when I get it completed. 

Thanks again King Bud.


----------

